# 2002 vw beetle emblems



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a 2002 vw beetle and I want to change the emblems on the front and back of my car. But you know how the earlier model beetles had the emblem the hides where you put the key my car does not have that. This is what mine looks like http://i166.photobucket.com/al...e.jpg
Does anybody know where I can get the emblems that look like this?


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*

And if someone has pictures of what it looks like on the back trunk without the emblem please post them!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*

U want the 3-D badges, right? U can et 'em on e-bay or http://www.1stvwparts.com or any dealer. 
I replaced both of mine, but to make it easy I just stuck a 3-D badge over the lock mechanism, cuz I've never used the key hole on any of my NB's anyways.
The front is easy, u'll need to pry up a corner, u can use a flat screwdriver w/ a towel under it so u don't dent the hood. Once u get a corner up, grab it with needle nose pliers and slowly pull it off in a circular motion. I used a strong rubber cement to put the new one on.
The rear is a PITA. If u wanna replace the whole shebang, I believe u take it all out from inside the trunk and replace all the innards with the connected 3-D swivel badge.
If not, then once again u'll need to get a corner up, and slowly pull it around the circle 'til u get to the lock mechanism with the needle nose pliers. Once I got to that point I used a big set of pliers to yank it away from the lock mechanism. I then stuck the new one over the now destroyed lock.








Front:








Rear:


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

No I want the flat kind. Because the 3D ones will not fit on my car. I do not have the key hiding emblem I have the flat kind that looks like this.




















_Modified by nikki199412 at 12:04 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikki199412* »_Because the 3D ones will not fit on my car.

Now honey, listen very carefully, yes they will fit, cuz I put them on my car, it had the same craptastic flat badges on it when I bought it, it's the same car as yours, IT JUST HAS A SOFT TOP!


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

Ok but how do I get the back one on if it is made for the kind that hides the key?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikki199412* »_Ok but how do I get the back one on if it is made for the kind that hides the key?









It doesn't matter if u have a key hole cover or not, the rear badge is connected to the lock assembly, it's not 2 pieces. You will replace the ENTIRE lock assembly, which includes a badge with or without a key hole, u choose one or the other. 
OR
You just rip off your current rear badge and slap a 3-D badge or new flat badge over it. 
BTW, I remembered last nite that I first made a hole on the inside edge of the rear badge with an ice pick so I could pull up and grab an edge with the pliers.


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

Ok thank you very much Billsbug you have really helped me out thank you very much! And I really like the way your car looks it is very nice by the way! Here are the ones that I am planning to put on my car







http://www.1stvwparts.com/prod...d=310


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

Where did you get your emblems for your car Billsbug I could not find them on that link that you posted ^ there?










_Modified by nikki199412 at 10:37 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*

Those are called Euro badges. I think it's a ceramic on metal badge, really nice, they used to use them as OEM on NB's in Europe. Of course u'll now hafta get matching blue wheel caps.








For 3-D badges, just call the guys at 1st vw parts or go to your VW dealer, they have 'em.


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

Thank you for all your help Billsbug!!!!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*

NP, anything for a Floridian!








For more on my ride go here, u'll hafta register, which u should do anyways: http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=5552


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

Hey Billsbug If you are still there is this what your emblems looked like on the back of the ones you got?
This is the front emblem








And the is the back emblem


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*

The front yes, but the back didn't come with the stem piece (is that the inside the trunk/lock piece?), but I didn't need it.


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

So if the rear one is not the one you have do you know where I could get the one you have online?


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*

Do you think I could use the front emblem also in the back?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikki199412* »_So if the rear one is not the one you have do you know where I could get the one you have online?









Pretty sure u can unscrew that stem or u can just snap it off.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikki199412* »_Do you think I could use the front emblem also in the back?









No, becuz the front badge is curved and the rear badge is flat.


----------



## nikki199412 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (Billsbug)*

Okay so if I got rid of the stem what would you recommend to put on the back of it to keep it on my car?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 vw beetle emblems (nikki199412)*

Glue.


----------

